

Ask HN: Is there a hacker news search function?   - si2

Also, does anyone remember the article talking about the website that has every single ipod application on it for free? Thanks..
======
timf
<http://searchyc.com>

and

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombin...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

------
Shakescode
Plus... there's a graphic at bottom of news.ycombinator.com to a FireFox
extension: <http://www.webmynd.com/html/hackernews.html>

